

Why aren’t there any technologists on the NSA review panel? - ilamont
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/08/28/why-arent-there-any-technologists-on-the-nsa-review-panel/?hpid=z12

======
rayiner
Describing Cass Sunstein and Peter Swire as "White House staffers" is
downright insulting. They're academics who happened to serve certain White
House posts at points in their careers.

~~~
tptacek
Not that I'm a fan of his, but the description also glosses over Richard
Clarke's resume a bit too.

